# Laptop augenschonend einstellen



## Frankdfe (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie muss man ein Laptop konfigurieren, dass er die Augen nicht so sehr anstrengt? Einfach die höchstmögliche Bild-Wiederholfrequenz einstellen? So würde ich das an einem normalen Monitor machen.

Spielt zum Thema Augen die Auflösung/Helligkeit eine Rolle?


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2008)

Helligkeit und Betrachtungswinkel zum Bildschirm sind hier die zwei wichtigsten Faktoren.
Ich hab die Hintergrundbeleuchtung Standartmäsig nurnoch auf 87% gestellt, nachts dreh ich sogar bis 60% runter, das schont die Augen.


----------

